# Great eastern trunk layout.



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello all i have been away for a while but I am back with some questians.
I am modeling a layout called the great eastern trunk. Has any one ever seen one of these done and/or done one of these them selfs? I needed some ideas for the scenery andy help would be much thanked.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a nice layout plan. Just did a very quick Google search. This might be helpful, in case you haven't seen it:

http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18900

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks that helped out emencly. How would I go about building another level?


----------

